# Brown Hair Algae and Cyanobacteria



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I had same stuff and got rid of mine by switching from csm+b to seachem flourish. Literally tried everything from changing fert about to light intensity and duration.
I also did the one 2 punch with no success.
Idk what you are using for micros


----------



## Joost (Feb 13, 2014)

latchdan said:


> i had same stuff and got rid of mine by switching from csm+b to seachem flourish. Literally tried everything from changing fert about to light intensity and duration.
> I also did the one 2 punch with no success.
> Idk what you are using for micros


csm + b.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

I had it. Flourish in double doses + nerite snails and amano shrimp made quick work of it. Adding circulation pump killed the BGA.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shrimp or even mollies will take care of it but won't solve the problem

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Zoomy said:


> I had it. Flourish in double doses + nerite snails and amano shrimp made quick work of it. Adding circulation pump killed the BGA.


ITYM Flourish EXCEL in double doses.
Your tank is relatively new, so the ammonia build up during the cycling process fueled fast algae growth. Cut back your light and ferts by 1/3 and feed your fish sparingly. Do lots of water changes.

There is no magic solution that you can add 1 capful and have a beautiful tank tomorrow. It will take time to get rid of.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

ADA aquasoil leaches ammonia for first few week's, and those using it suggest near daily 50% water changes for first month or more.
I see no CO2 injection apparatus in photo.?
I too would reduce lighting to maybe one of the fixtures for at least a month while increasing the CO2 slowly via needle valve while watching the fish for sign's of distress.
would trim off maybe four inches from tops of plant's in back ground which appear's most of the algae has gathered on.
Suck out what I could from substrate area around the plant's.
Me thinks excess light + ammonia leaching from aquasoil provided ideal condition's for the algae to thrive.


----------

